# Google Is At It Again



## radiomandc (Jul 22, 2009)

Mother Google continues her quest to be the all knowing search engine.

http://www.multichannel.com/article/390595-Google_Tags_TiVo_For_Set_Top_Data.php


----------



## roadrunner1782 (Sep 28, 2008)

Link didn't work for me.


----------



## radiomandc (Jul 22, 2009)

See if this works. It worked on my end.

http://www.multichannel.com/article/390595-Google_Tags_TiVo_For_Set_Top_Data.php


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

Link worked for me. Interesting article.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I just rec'd an urgent message from _Google_ advising me to switch channels
from the Cartoon network to MSNBC. What am I to make of that?


----------



## radiomandc (Jul 22, 2009)

BE AFRAID!!!! BE VERY AFRAID!!!!!:lol:


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I've already given my Droid phone over to Google, so they already know everything about me there is to know.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

Now if they would just use this kind of technology to generate ratings instead of the Neilsen samples I'd be all for it!


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

I like google, I accept our new overlords


----------



## Kheldar (Sep 5, 2004)

Resistance is futile. You will be assimilated.


----------

